# Photoshop for free



## BEACHBUM (Sep 18, 2016)

Please give me Photoshop requests, because I'm bored af (I have only like 4 days of trial left lol hurry up!)
Ill do these Photoshop requests for free (I'm not amazing nor am I horrible), because I'm bored! Ill probably be able to do most of them since I'll get like zero requests .-.
If you want me to Photoshop something for you tell me what!
For example here is one of my Photoshop's:
(Someone said do a dolphin jumping out of a GameCube!)


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 18, 2016)

Amazing right? lol


----------



## dogmarch (Sep 18, 2016)

photoshop john cena, explosions, and potatoes in one picture. be creative. lol


----------



## Futurdreamz (Sep 18, 2016)

photoshop a 3ds in a orange


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Sep 18, 2016)

Ooh, I have a request! I've recently gotten a New3DS and I've been meaning to get a custom faceplate for it from NekoNinjaStore on Etsy. Would you mind makimg an image of one in the style of the 20th anniversary Charizard and venusaur, but with a GS artwork Steelix? The style should be similar to this:

https://www.reddit.com/r/pokemon/co...aur_face_plate_would/?st=it82071c&sh=d772082b

But please make the image flat, as in not adding the 3DS around it with the curves in the sides, and keeping the image as detailed as possible (Photoshop image file with separate layers preferred, and as high quality as possible; I have no idea how detailed they require the image to be, if anyone happens to know please tell me). Thanks, I appreciate it a ton!


----------



## Pecrow (Sep 18, 2016)

Photoshop your thoughts on how the Nintendo NX will look like! Then nintendo CEO laughing in an evil way for not telling us anything about the fucking NX!


----------



## Journoid (Sep 18, 2016)

shop donald trump with an army of little sock monkeys building small lego walls :V


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2016)

A little off-topic, but can you point me to a photoshop guide hat teachers people how to do stuff like this?


----------



## Pecrow (Sep 18, 2016)

Journeysl898 said:


> shop donald trump with an army of little sock monkeys building small lego walls :V


How about donald trump working as landscaping and building hilary a wall at her house! Lol


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 18, 2016)

I request a free copy of Photoshop


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 18, 2016)

VinLark said:


> A little off-topic, but can you point me to a photoshop guide hat teachers people how to do stuff like this?


Oh, I'm not getting tought... Im teaching myself xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JoostinOnline said:


> I request a free copy of Photoshop


I do adobe photoshop free trials lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Ooh, I have a request! I've recently gotten a New3DS and I've been meaning to get a custom faceplate for it from NekoNinjaStore on Etsy. Would you mind makimg an image of one in the style of the 20th anniversary Charizard and venusaur, but with a GS artwork Steelix? The style should be similar to this:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pokemon/co...aur_face_plate_would/?st=it82071c&sh=d772082b
> 
> But please make the image flat, as in not adding the 3DS around it with the curves in the sides, and keeping the image as detailed as possible (Photoshop image file with separate layers preferred, and as high quality as possible; I have no idea how detailed they require the image to be, if anyone happens to know please tell me). Thanks, I appreciate it a ton!


uhh ill try, but ill do horrible lol


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2016)

Draw my avatar!


----------



## I pwned U! (Sep 18, 2016)

If you could help with improving my Cubic Smealum design to the point where it is good enough for people to finally start buying products featuring it, then then would be great!


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 18, 2016)

Here's some basic images for it... I'm not the best at Photoshop keep in mind!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



I pwned U! said:


> If you could help with improving my Cubic Smealum design to the point where it is good enough for people to finally start buying products featuring it, then then would be great!


Its too perfect, I think we have to tone down the perfectness of it lol


----------



## I pwned U! (Sep 18, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> Its too perfect, I think we have to tone down the perfectness of it lol


If only more people agreed...


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 18, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> If you could help with improving my Cubic Smealum design to the point where it is good enough for people to finally start buying products featuring it, then then would be great!


The logo's decent but the rest just looks like MS Paint. Maybe commision an artist?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 18, 2016)

Journeysl898 said:


> shop donald trump with an army of little sock monkeys building small lego walls :V


Kinda... I tried my best lets leave it at that!
Plz like senpai (jk)


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 18, 2016)

lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I have to go to bed guys! will Photoshop as much as I can before the free trial of adobe ends! xD


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks for the image! Small request though- any chance you could attach the .psd photoshop image file with all the layers and stuff? Thanks again!


----------



## VashTS (Sep 18, 2016)

can you make an entire set of dreamcast dvd case covers?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 18, 2016)

Could you photoshop my icon to be in 4K HD???


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 18, 2016)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Thanks for the image! Small request though- any chance you could attach the .psd photoshop image file with all the layers and stuff? Thanks again!


im not sure it will let me upload it, but I'll try

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Thanks for the image! Small request though- any chance you could attach the .psd photoshop image file with all the layers and stuff? Thanks again!


it wont let me upload it 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VashTS said:


> can you make an entire set of dreamcast dvd case covers?


Maybe, what games?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dogmarch said:


> photoshop john cena, explosions, and potatoes in one picture. be creative. lol


im not allowed to do dead means lol


----------



## Blue (Sep 18, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> it wont let me upload it


Why don't you make it a zip or rar or upload somewhere else?


----------



## Returnofganon (Sep 18, 2016)

Hey guys Beachbum is my brother so I just added the photo to my mega:
https://mega.nz/#!WZNXDKTS!h60VyFmqHXgZidtxALimTw1i-xmS35SDuhn3yxuG9T4

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

.psd version of it
@ThisIsDaAccount


----------



## VashTS (Sep 18, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> im not sure it will let me upload it, but I'll try
> 
> Maybe, what games?



ALL games - the entire set. I want to do this project and get dvd cases for the entire dreamcast set of games. i've got 4 wheel thunder, 4x4 evolution, 18 wheeler, 102 dalmatians and aerowings done so far. using the attached template for all.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 18, 2016)

VashTS said:


> ALL games - the entire set. I want to do this project and get dvd cases for the entire dreamcast set of games. i've got 4 wheel thunder, 4x4 evolution, 18 wheeler, 102 dalmatians and aerowings done so far. using the attached template for all.


uhh Ill try one at least I think...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Returnofganon said:


> Hey guys Beachbum is my brother so I just added the photo to my mega:
> https://mega.nz/#!WZNXDKTS!h60VyFmqHXgZidtxALimTw1i-xmS35SDuhn3yxuG9T4
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


hes telling the truth!


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 18, 2016)

VashTS said:


> ALL games - the entire set. I want to do this project and get dvd cases for the entire dreamcast set of games. i've got 4 wheel thunder, 4x4 evolution, 18 wheeler, 102 dalmatians and aerowings done so far. using the attached template for all.



I'm pretty bad, I will just do this one, becuase its hard! The file was too big to upload so here: https://mega.nz/#!JIFhiR5L!kfQH7zBTocaqr0N-yA-4aU-HX-IE0wCjzo8Vcy2zmPg
(don't be afraid its just the picture!)


----------



## migles (Sep 18, 2016)

photoshop the most amazing portable console in the world, use several parts of consoles if you would like
but in the end you have to show us, what is the perfect portable console design that you can make


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 18, 2016)

Make me a sexy Cat Noir.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 18, 2016)

This took me hours too make! Its the most perfect portable gaming system I could make!
Kappa


----------



## migles (Sep 18, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> This took me hours too make! Its the most perfect portable gaming system I could make!
> Kappa
> 
> View attachment 63092


but it has no gaemz!
gamepad is bulky.
it's semi portable.
no DS player.
no GAMECUBE native retrocompatibilty

now seriously, don't want to make a console design of your own?


----------



## Dayfid (Sep 18, 2016)

Photoshop me like one of your French girls. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Sep 18, 2016)

Returnofganon said:


> Hey guys Beachbum is my brother so I just added the photo to my mega:
> https://mega.nz/#!WZNXDKTS!h60VyFmqHXgZidtxALimTw1i-xmS35SDuhn3yxuG9T4
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## migles (Sep 18, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Could you photoshop my icon to be in 4K HD???


i can do that, what icon are you talking?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2016)

I was looking forward to a free copy of photoshop.
Either way, photoshop what you think I am about.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 18, 2016)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Thanks!


your welcome 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



migles said:


> i can do that, what icon are you talking?


probably his profile picture

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

probably this:


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Sep 18, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> Kinda... I tried my best lets leave it at that!
> Plz like senpai (jk)
> 
> View attachment 63058


It's perfect.


----------



## migles (Sep 18, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Could you photoshop my icon to be in 4K HD???


HERE YA GO


Spoiler


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 18, 2016)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Thanks!


If you ever do end up getting the face plates post a pic on this thread


----------



## geishroy (Sep 18, 2016)

These are so bad... they're bad.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 18, 2016)

geishroy said:


> These are so bad... they're bad.


My Photoshop's?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 18, 2016)

migles said:


> HERE YA GO
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


_that's not what i meant daddy please stop i beg you_


----------



## Journoid (Sep 18, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> Kinda... I tried my best lets leave it at that!
> Plz like senpai (jk)
> 
> View attachment 63058


OH MY GOD I DIDN'T EXPECT YOU TO ACTUALLY DO THIS THIS IS GOD LIKE


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 18, 2016)

Journeysl898 said:


> OH MY GOD I DIDN'T EXPECT YOU TO ACTUALLY DO THIS THIS IS GOD LIKE


xD


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 18, 2016)

In line with the dolphin jumping out of the Gamecube, a crate of nitro from Crash Bandicoot on a Nintendo DS


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 18, 2016)

emmanu888 said:


> In line with the dolphin jumping out of the Gamecube, a crate of nitro from Crash Bandicoot on a Nintendo DS


ok, Ill try but im gonna warn you I didn't grow up with crash bandicoot!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



emmanu888 said:


> In line with the dolphin jumping out of the Gamecube, a crate of nitro from Crash Bandicoot on a Nintendo DS


original ds, or lite? Ill probably do lite, I like it better


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 18, 2016)

emmanu888 said:


> In line with the dolphin jumping out of the Gamecube, a crate of nitro from Crash Bandicoot on a Nintendo DS






Does this work? lol its bad
(I'm sorry I don't get the reference because the only crash game I've played was like crash racing when I was 4 [and yes I did try! I had to Photoshop a crash game onto the ds screen {this game was never released}])




Continue with Ideas! Ill be doing as many as I can


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 18, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> View attachment 63129
> Does this work? lol its bad
> (I'm sorry I don't get the reference because the only crash game I've played was like crash racing when I was 4 [and yes I did try! I had to Photoshop a crash game onto the ds screen {this game was never released}])
> 
> ...



Dude it totally works!


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 18, 2016)

emmanu888 said:


> Dude it totally works!


thanks lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Futurdreamz said:


> photoshop a 3ds in a orange


I did it! Hopefully this is good enough


----------



## dogmarch (Sep 19, 2016)

photoshop charizard in a team rocket uniform


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 19, 2016)

dogmarch said:


> photoshop charizard in a team rocket uniform


Ill try after school


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 19, 2016)

dogmarch said:


> photoshop charizard in a team rocket uniform



Done, ez


----------



## Gizametalman (Oct 7, 2016)

Haha... 4 days of trial left?
I found a key that gave me PS CS6 free for life.


----------



## JacksonS (Oct 7, 2016)

Gizametalman said:


> I found a key that gave me PS CS6 free for life.


That's called illegal.


----------

